# Advice and help needed from Dubai people



## shanon (Jul 13, 2014)

Hey all,

I am a new user of this site based in DUBAI U.A.E and need some assistance in the moving to Australia, I and my family have newly received our PR for Australia and will be traveling on November to see the place and decide where we are planning to settle down.

As of now we have a State sponsorship from Canberra, however since i am in Oil and gas, supply chain i would like to know if its possible to get jobs in the same field over there? 

if not can i move to another state and request a pardon from Canberra?

is there any place in Dubai that can help me find a job from here in Australia?

please guy and girls and really need your advice on your experience with such cases.

thanks

Shanon Paul.


----------



## shanon (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi all, I really need your help with the above inquires.

Thanks


----------



## Nick81 (Aug 17, 2014)

shanon said:


> Hi all, I really need your help with the above inquires.
> 
> Thanks


Hey Shanon

I am in the same boat as you. I can't really help with your questions on Canberra as my PR isn't state-restricted. 
I'll be traveling with my family as well in early November to do our landing and planning to move there by end of 2015.
Cost of living in Dubai is just going through the roof and after almost 10 years here I think we're done with this place 

As for landing a job in Aus, almost everyone is telling me it's next to impossible to find one before moving there...


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Nick81 said:


> As for landing a job in Aus, almost everyone is telling me it's next to impossible to find one before moving there...


That is correct. The unemployment rate in Australia is not good at the moment ... the highest it has been in 10 years or so. That is why almost impossible to get a job when you are not in oz because they have so many applicants to choose from that they don't have to wait to arrive in oz and can start ASAP.


----------



## shanon (Jul 13, 2014)

So whats your advice and what do you suggest i do when i arrive?? its a new place and i want to know how, when, where to start searching for jobs in my field "which is Supply Chain / logistics"... I am currently a Supply Chain Manager in a Oil and gas company in UAE, do you think i will be able to get something in the same line in Aus??

thanks in advance for you replies.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Sorry am not familiar with your job field. You can try seek and see what is available in your field before you go to get a feel. Otherwise all you can do is apply for jobs or contact companies direct.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I forgot to add I believe with state sponsorship you need to live in that state for 2 years. I would not think you could get a pardon because you got points for it - most don't have enough points so they get state sponsorship to qualify.

You may want to check with Mark in the Ask Mark thread. 

Canberra is a city so I am assuming you mean Canberra ACT and not Canberra QLD.


----------

